# Other Pets > Horses >  Update on our filly!!! After 5 weeks of spur training!

## SlitherinSisters

Tora is just about 3 years old now and has been with an awesome trainer for 5 weeks now. She is doing amazingly well, plus the trainer is AWESOME! She speeds up, slows down, stops, turns, chooses a lead, and pivots all by spurs. The goal is to get her to the point of not using reins at all (you want that in western shows). 

Love this pic  :Smile: 
















Video of my sister loping her 



Video of me trotting her

----------


## EvergladesExotics

Gorgeous filly! She's got a nice western headset - hard to get. She looks nice and soft too. Amazing how a good trainer will make all the difference huh?

----------


## dragonboy4578

very nice looking pic's, and good luck with her.... :Good Job:

----------


## Kymberli

Congrats on the successful spur training! I gave up after 2yrs of that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I don't know how you can handle trotting without posting! The bouncing drives me crazy when I ride my Egyptian Arab if I don't post lol.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Gorgeous filly! She's got a nice western headset - hard to get. She looks nice and soft too. Amazing how a good trainer will make all the difference huh?


She's in a running martingale of sorts right now, and she's only been working on headset for 5 weeks. You only have to ask her once to put her head down and she keeps it down. 




> very nice looking pic's, and good luck with her....


Thank you! We're excited to start showing her this summer! 




> Congrats on the successful spur training! I gave up after 2yrs of that 
> I don't know how you can handle trotting without posting! The bouncing drives me crazy when I ride my Egyptian Arab if I don't post lol.


I think it's a good mix of a great trainer and a smart horse! She's definitely not an easy horse to ride anymore! We were thinking she was going to be our beginner rider horse, but that's out the window now!  :Razz:  I had a heck of a time loping her in one direction because I kept bumping her with my inside leg, which stops her dead from a lope. I need some work, a three year old filly is showing me up!  :ROFL: 

Lol, that's one comment I always get, "how can you sit trot so well?" If you can sit trot through my little paint mare's trot you can sit trot on any horse. I'm also thinking it's a bit easier to sit through a trot in a western saddle, although I've done it in english saddles while riding other people's horses, old habits die hard!

----------


## Boanerges

Tora is looking good!!! Glad to hear she is doing well with her training even though I don't really know what spur training exactly is - lol.  Even though i dont exactly know what it is I can still see shr very good looking horse and it is nice to hear that you are pleased with how she is doing  :Salute:

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-21-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Tora is looking good!!! Glad to hear she is doing well with her training even though I don't really know what spur training exactly is - lol.  Even though i dont exactly know what it is I can still see shr very good looking horse and it is nice to hear that you are pleased with how she is doing


Thank you! We went and saw her again today! She's doing amazing! For the western riders-he got her to stop doing that extended trot! She's nice a slow now, still working on that lope though. She still likes to drop her inside shoulder  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Think of spur training as taking a horse from an automatic transmission to a very touchy manual transmission! She is for advanced riders now, not because she is crazy, but because she is so difficult to ride. Moving your spur a few inches forward moves her shoulders and a few inches back moves her hind end. Touching her with only one spur tells her which lead to chose then to go into a lope within a step or two. She's having trouble with her left lead because she's a right "handed" horse. Just like humans they have a dominate side, and the weirdest part is that the side their mane lays on usually indicates which side is dominate. Not always, but usually, it's pretty neat.

----------


## Cendalla

Well... I had typed out a nice long post on western riding and the work I put in on my my foundation mare. But I flubbed up and lost everything. So Here's the summery:

-You have a nice looking mare.
-I like the way she moves.
-My mare is a buckskin.
-We mostly ride pleasure.

Its great to see other western riders on here. Sorry for the odd post :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-22-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Well... I had typed out a nice long post on western riding and the work I put in on my my foundation mare. But I flubbed up and lost everything. So Here's the summery:
> 
> -You have a nice looking mare.
> -I like the way she moves.
> -My mare is a buckskin.
> -We mostly ride pleasure.
> 
> Its great to see other western riders on here. Sorry for the odd post


Aww that sucks! Thank you very much and that's awesome that you have a buckskin as well! It is nice to see fellow western riders!  :Razz:

----------


## spygirl

She's looking good! I'm so ready to get back on a horse... Dang pregnant belly... You're making me jealous!  :Razz:

----------

